# Alviazere



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Can anyone help me with the telephone number for the restaurant just outside Alviazere run by an English couple,would be most helpful.

Many thanks in advance,and a happily New Year to all.

David


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

If you mean David and Trudi at Meerkat Manor they sold up and left.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

BodgieMcBodge said:


> If you mean David and Trudi at Meerkat Manor they sold up and left.


Yes,I believe another English couple took it over,however their telephone number may be the same if you have it?


Regards and thanks for your reply,

David


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Their number was


portugal two three six six five one one two three


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks BM,will give it a try.



Regards


David


----------

